# NRS and Sawyer Oar Locks - $120 plus shipping



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Two NRS bronze oarlocks used in good condition, some light wear on shafts but straight. One NRS Superstron new never used. One Sawyer "A" lock, new never used. Shipping medium flat rate box $13.50. Will sell individually





























if you pay shipping.


----------

